# My Release Training Aid



## jrm5hq (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice, i have been trying to brainstorm a way to do this myself.
I hope it works well!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks great. I think I might make one myself. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## docarcher (Nov 30, 2009)

That is indeed an upgrade from previous versions; congrats. I fashioned one somewhat similar, but for a different purpose. I got one of the olympic-size free weight barbells (weighs I guess 7-10lbs), strapped 2 bungees around each end, and fashioned a string loop where the bungees come together. At "full draw," you're holding up much more weight than you ever will holding a bow (sometimes I even add 2.5 or 5lbs disc weights to the barbell). Consequently, you can work on strengthening your stabilizer muscle groups in your bow-holding shoulder all the while standing in the comfort of your living room watching TV and to heck w/ what the weather is doing outside. In just 2 wks I really improved upon my arm stabilization/fatigue and my groupings are getting consistently tighter.


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

I got another version going now. It will be more like the actual Morin


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

MysticFlight said:


> I got another version going now. It will be more like the actual Morin


Show it!


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

I will as soonas its done. Maybe today or tonight


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

MysticFlight said:


> I will as soonas its done. Maybe today or tonight


Awesome, Thanks a ton brother...I went home last night and tried to build a trainer, but I kept on snapping my arm with an overstretched bungee cord. NOT FUN. So anyways, if there is a better way to do it, (and by better I mean less painful) I am all ears! Thanks Mystic!


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome. I saw that $70 thing and about fell out of my chair. Are they patented? I could easily see somebody buying some material in bulk and selling these for $15 shipped in the classifieds.


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

RugerRedhawk said:


> Awesome. I saw that $70 thing and about fell out of my chair. Are they patented? I could easily see somebody buying some material in bulk and selling these for $15 shipped in the classifieds.


The time involved in making the one I have doesnt make it worth it for $15. I am working on ways to speed the process up and will see. probably be more like $25 shipped. Also the new one I am working on is alot more like the actual Morin just different way of adjusting length


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

budalcorn45 said:


> Awesome, Thanks a ton brother...I went home last night and tried to build a trainer, but I kept on snapping my arm with an overstretched bungee cord. NOT FUN. So anyways, if there is a better way to do it, (and by better I mean less painful) I am all ears! Thanks Mystic!


Try using a stop cord with the bungee. The one I have on actually gives me a holding weight of about 10-12lbs. Shorten the bungee also so doesnt have as much travel = less snap at release


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

MysticFlight said:


> The time involved in making the one I have doesnt make it worth it for $15. I am working on ways to speed the process up and will see. probably be more like $25 shipped. Also the new one I am working on is alot more like the actual Morin just different way of adjusting length


I pulled that number out of the air, but even $25 is far more reasonable than $70.


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

*Here it is*

My new design. Works much nicer and easier than the other one. Only thing left is the wrist strap and weight strap. Got to have the wrist strap as when I let loose the release it went about 8 feet in front of me! this thing is great and didn't sting my wrist at all upon release.

Let me know what you think. I am working on ways to cut time down and maybe sell a few. As is I have around 3hrs in making this one so far so not that cost effective to sell to account for time.

Please don't critique my form as I am only 7 weeks out of (major) rotator cuff rebuild and just now am able to get my arm up as high as I did


----------



## DarkFORCE (Feb 28, 2003)

Nice. I would like to make one for myself.


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

Mystic, 
Very nice set up. Just one more question, about how much are you pulling poundage wise? Just curious. I really like that design.


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

budalcorn45 said:


> Mystic,
> Very nice set up. Just one more question, about how much are you pulling poundage wise? Just curious. I really like that design.


This new one is holding about 15# at the stop but is adjustable as I build them by varying the length of the stop cord length attached to the bungee


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

Where does someone get the bungee and paracord?


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

eflanders said:


> Where does someone get the bungee and paracord?


The bungee I used is from WalMart, its the tarp type that have a plastic ball holding both ends together to make a loop. The paracord I got at the local farm supply store. I'm sure Lowe's or home depot may have as well


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

*paracord*

you can buy this on ebay - its called paracord or 550 cord - or you can get some if you have any military friends - 

i made mine in about 5 minutes and instead of cutting tieing etc, just turn the balls on the bungee towards your front hand and then they wont smack it - works great for free!


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

What is wrong with the old simple standby length of cord that is looped to a length that matches your draw length? You can put as much "draw & hold" as much as you want, and when you release it, it flies off your grip hand. Simple, effective, and only costs pennies.

I think we sometimes try to overcomplicate things.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

great idea!
i found one on the internet and it was 100 bucks i think if you dont mind iam going to copy you and build my own for me
i think you could get somewhere with those 
cheaper than the 100 dollar ones and does the same purpose


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

Have you considered adding a 'wooden grip' so that you get a more bowlike feel in your bowhand:wink:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

:nod:


OzArcher1 said:


> Have you considered adding a 'wooden grip' so that you get a more bowlike feel in your bowhand:wink:


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

OzArcher1 said:


> Have you considered adding a 'wooden grip' so that you get a more bowlike feel in your bowhand:wink:


The only thing with that would be how thin it would have to be to get the rope through on the sides. And lots more work.


----------

